# Wild Edibles: A Practical Guide to Foraging



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Wild Edibles: A Practical Guide to Foraging, with Easy Identification of 60 Edible Plants and 67 Recipes
by Sergei Boutenko 
Jul 16, 2013

Though not exactly comprehensive, this new book would be a great addition to any prepper library. It contains details and good photos of many plants you might not have known you can eat, and gives a lot of suggestions for how to prepare them.

Each plant featured has several pictures, which is an excellent way to identify that particular plant. They usually show the overall plant, details of the leaves, flowers, seed pods, or whatever. Also included are traditional medicinal uses, nutrient values, and other useful stuff.

I haven't tried any of the included recipes yet, but am determined to try some of them during my next woodland excursion. If you would like to be able to graze on the landscape, this book is worth a look.

$14 for the paper version, about $10 for the Kindle edition at amazon... Wild Edibles


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

edible food that doesn't run away, I like it!


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

EXCELLENT topic. I'll check out "Wild Edibles" for sure.

I've been carrying this book in my bag for a few years now and am really happy with it to. Every page has a very good drawing and VERRRRY in depth description of which plants are good and which are not, even how best to prepare / consume them. There's also a section in the middle with a good variety of color photos.

Taking a book like these in the woods with you camping, on hunting trips and the like is a GREAT way to keep your kids entertained, and both of you get a good education in the process!

View attachment 2431


A Field Guide to Edible Wild Plants: Eastern and central North America (Peterson Field Guides): Lee Allen Peterson, Roger Tory Peterson: 0046442926225: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I can't speak for other areas of the country but I know of at least 3 different wild edible classes in my region where you actually go into the field and identify the plants hands on. Each course offers a Spring/Summer session and a Fall/Winter session.

They are cheap too.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I have been thinking about this, they should make an program that would allow you to take a picture of a leaf on your smart phone and it would tell you about the plant such as it's name and uses and if it is edible. The technology is available and I think every preper, and anyone interest in the outdoors would put in on their smart phone.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

"Into the Wild" is the PERFECT movie for anybody interested in edible plants. It WILL stick in the back of your mind. 
Into.The.Wild.2007.1080p.BluRay.x264.anoXmous (download torrent) - TPB

I can't recommend highly enough to keep an identification book with you in the field. For EVERY safe plant to eat there's a poisonous one almost perfectly identical looking. The difference between them is usually life and death.

Another EXCELLENT BOOK is "SAS Survival Handbook". All around the best survival book I've ever seen hands down. The author mentions that anytime you have a plant in question to rub it on your lips and wait, rub it on your tongue and wait, eat a TEEEENY bit and wait. Anytime you have a tingling sensation, rash, or negative effect STOP. The test probably just saved your life.
SAS Survival Handbook, Revised Edition: For Any Climate, in Any Situation: John 'Lofty' Wiseman: 9780061733192: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I'll make note to pick that up. I use this and the SAS Survival handbook mentioned by BCS above mostly.

The Complete Guide to Edible Wild Plants: Department of the Army: 9781602396920: Amazon.com: Books


----------

